# Network interface too slow with Intel DQ67SW

## kuteninja

I've recently bought a brand new Intel Board and it seems to have some issues with my kernel, since all the ethernet cards are working up to 3/6 mbits when other machines with a different mother/cpu (but also Intel), works fine and up to 100 mbits normally. All the machines with this new board (Intel DQ67SW with a Core i7 2600) have the same slow-network behaviour. I even tried to add an external PCI ethernet card, but it seems that it affects the driver globally since it was also slow.

Could you help me find a fix for this? 

Since I can't use this machine with the network being so slow.

Here's some relevant dmesg output:

```
*** dmesg | egrep -i "eth|e1000" ***

[    1.380161] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    1.380234] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    1.380322] e1000 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.789912] e1000 0000:03:00.0: eth0: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:1b:21:68:3d:6f

[    1.789987] e1000 0000:03:00.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    1.790112] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.5.1-k

[    1.790184] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2011 Intel Corporation.

[    1.790281] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    1.790359] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.790470] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: (unregistered net_device): Failed to initialize MSI interrupts.  Falling back to legacy interrupts.

[    1.984497] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth1: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) 00:22:4d:6a:d6:a3

[    1.984601] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth1: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    1.984706] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth1: MAC: 10, PHY: 11, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

[    1.984832] Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 3.2.10-k

[    6.568890] e1000e: eth1 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[    6.568896] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[    6.669788] e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX
```

```
*** dmesg related IRQ error ***

[  436.018599] irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

[  436.018604] Pid: 0, comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.2.9-gentoo #1

[  436.018607] Call Trace:

[  436.018608]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff81099f21>] __report_bad_irq+0x31/0xd0

[  436.018618]  [<ffffffff8109a1b9>] note_interrupt+0x159/0x210

[  436.018622]  [<ffffffff81097d80>] handle_irq_event_percpu+0xb0/0x200

[  436.018626]  [<ffffffff81097f0b>] handle_irq_event+0x3b/0x60

[  436.018629]  [<ffffffff8109ab71>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0x71/0x110

[  436.018634]  [<ffffffff81003ea1>] handle_irq+0x41/0xa0

[  436.018637]  [<ffffffff81003b18>] do_IRQ+0x58/0xe0

[  436.018641]  [<ffffffff8152112b>] common_interrupt+0x6b/0x6b

[  436.018643]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff81265245>] ? acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x208/0x248

[  436.018652]  [<ffffffff81265240>] ? acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x203/0x248

[  436.018657]  [<ffffffff813e2153>] cpuidle_idle_call+0xd3/0x1a0

[  436.018660]  [<ffffffff81001265>] cpu_idle+0x75/0xb0

[  436.018665]  [<ffffffff8150152d>] rest_init+0x6d/0x80

[  436.018670]  [<ffffffff8188eb37>] start_kernel+0x329/0x334

[  436.018674]  [<ffffffff8188e322>] x86_64_start_reservations+0x132/0x136

[  436.018678]  [<ffffffff8188e417>] x86_64_start_kernel+0xf1/0xf8

[  436.018681] handlers:

[  436.018684] [<ffffffff813637b0>] usb_hcd_irq

[  436.018688] [<ffffffff812f95f0>] e1000_intr

[  436.018690] Disabling IRQ #16
```

I've tested the HD write / read speed internally and it's the same on both machines, but when I try to send a packet via the network (using the same 3com Baseline on both, with the same UTP CAT5e), one of them goes at 10MB/s (100 mbits) and the other one only 640kb/s (6mbits). Btw, I'm obviously, not sending them at the same time.

I've attached some pastebin that can help this case:

- dmesg (full): http://pastebin.com/D9cwet0c

- lspci -v: http://pastebin.com/i6JPx15L

- emerge --info: http://pastebin.com/Vk3Yx58c

- kernel .config for 3.2.9: http://pastebin.com/EE0YKzh0

- lshw: http://pastebin.com/SstKPnDM

----------

## kuteninja

Woot, a little update, strangely, eth1 works perfectly, but the eth0 which doesn't seem to report much issues on dmesg is the one that fails.

It seems that eth1 is the external PCI card so the issue has to be somewhere between the chipset motherboard and/or the kernel

----------

## kuteninja

I've found this on Ubuntu, but it could apply to this issue as well:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/870127

I'm not sure if the kernel patch would do any good on Gentoo

The failing card is the same, the onboard: Intel® 82579LM Gigabit Ethernet Controller

PD: I've also found here how to compile it manually, could this be applied to me as well? http://fosiao.com/node/18

----------

